# Using Tails



## biddy-buddy (Aug 15, 2014)

Hello All:

I have decided to jump in and get my feet wet with more protection for my "stuff." I have downloaded and verified Tails OS and am ready to try it out. Can I install my software to the Tails OS, or do I have to install it on my Windows OS?

And;

What encryption program is the best, free and replacing True Crypt for my desktop; running Windows 7Pro.

Thanks,

B-B


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Will depend on the specific software. Those with no support for any flavour of Linux will have to install to a Windows partition. Those with Linux support may install but no guarantees.


----------

